# Taurus holster



## albinorhino (Dec 21, 2007)

hi everyone,

got a pt111 for christmas and wanted to get a kydex holster for it ( or something similar to kydex) no store near me carries them so i wanted to know a good reliable website to buy holsters from.

thank for the help


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.gunnersalley.com/

http://www.comp-tac.com/index.html

I prefer leather, but I've heard good things about the Comp-tac holsters.


----------

